# Having a hard time picking a collar....AGAIN!



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

So I literally just put in an order for a collar from K9 closet for Avery and then they sent yet another email, this time mentioning they had halloween prints!?!?!

Avery of course needs a collar for Halloween and I pretty much like every print they have to choose from, I'm thinking Errie is my favorite, What do you guys think??
Halloween 2011 collars


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

green bats..or ghosts.


lauren43 said:


> So I literally just put in an order for a collar from K9 closet for Avery and then they sent yet another email, this time mentioning they had halloween prints!?!?!
> 
> Avery of course needs a collar for Halloween and I pretty much like every print they have to choose from, I'm thinking Errie is my favorite, What do you guys think??
> Halloween 2011 collars


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

lauren43 said:


> So I literally just put in an order for a collar from K9 closet for Avery and then they sent yet another email, this time mentioning they had halloween prints!?!?!
> 
> Avery of course needs a collar for Halloween and I pretty much like every print they have to choose from, I'm thinking Errie is my favorite, What do you guys think??
> Halloween 2011 collars


Oh no~! I knew I shouldn't have clicked the link :doh: They're all so cute! I really like Eerie, Halloween, and Ghosts. The bats are really cool too, but I think the orange would contrast her fur better. If I had to choose I would choose Halloween :biggrin:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I like the ghost one, cute!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I REALLY liked the Eerie one....till I saw the Hearse!! :biggrin: I think that one is SOOOOOO cute!!:happy:


----------



## Tamara (Jul 17, 2011)

I really like the Halloween collars on this website Store > Holiday Collars : Collar Me Happy Just to make things more difficult for you


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I vote Ghosts or Eerie  glad we don't do halloween here, so I don't need to get duke ANOTHER collar haha


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I can see why it would be so hard to choose!
I like the Green Bats, and the Ghosts.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Not to make it any harder, but I think I need these for my entire pack!
Ghastly Ghouls Halloween Martingale Collar by TheHoundHaberdashery


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Not to make it any harder, but I think I need these for my entire pack!
> Ghastly Ghouls Halloween Martingale Collar by TheHoundHaberdashery


OMG...those are SOOOO cute!!!:biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Scarlett_O' said:


> OMG...those are SOOOO cute!!!:biggrin:


That's the problem! lol


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I like DEM BONES, EERIE and HALLOWEEN...not that that's much help


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Not to make it any harder, but I think I need these for my entire pack!
> Ghastly Ghouls Halloween Martingale Collar by TheHoundHaberdashery


oh why did u do that? they have the cheapest shipping to Aus i've seen!! dang, credit card is gonna take a hit now  lol :lol:


----------

